

Something I told every staff member I ever had and you should too - bootload
https://startupblog.wordpress.com/2015/03/22/something-i-told-every-staff-member-i-ever-had-you-should-too/

======
eldelshell
Totally agree. I've never felt any loyalty (IMO it's very stupid) toward a
company. Do your work as best as you can and get paid for it. Go home and be
loyal to your family/friends, they are the ones that will be there when your
company losses 3% revenue and decides to fire you.

It's the same way even in soldiers. Watch any documentary with interviews with
retired soldiers that went to war and most of them will tell you they were
loyal toward their immediate superiors and their companions.

------
partisan
I've been lucky to work for a manager who acted this way. He never articulated
it because it was clear from day one that he was going to bat for me and
everyone on his team. The results spoke for themselves.

I had a manager recently who did actually express a similar sentiment despite
acting to the contrary. It made for a toxic environment. I would rather he
spoke the truth that was in his heart than try to build trust on empty words.

~~~
bootload
_" He never articulated it because it was clear from day one that he was going
to bat for me and everyone on his team. The results spoke for themselves."_

True leadership is serving.

------
sytelus
You just denounced what your company stands for. Sure, companies have
commercial goal but they also stand for certain mission, goal and they have
_culture_. By making statements as a leader you just said we don't really
believe in company and our goal should be just to take care of each other as
if we are some prisoners on ship. If you and your team really felt like that
then you guys should be getting hell out of there.

~~~
citizeneighteen
I disagree with you, do you genuinely believe your company cares for you
personally. I work in telecoms, and there are over 15k staff. On a scale like
this no one knows who you are except your manager and maybe theirs. That's it.
And are you the priority, i highly doubt it. Oh they'd notice if you left but
wouldn't care unless it meant work piled up and resulted in negativity and
failure of service to customers.

Its like any business.

